# Nour Cash & Carry in Brixton Market under threat



## Frumious B. (Feb 27, 2013)

InShops has halved the rent increase - Nour is staying!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 27, 2013)

Hurrah!
Although bearing in mind they'd already had a whacking increase last year, iirc,  it's not a total victory.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 27, 2013)

No shit?! Didn't anticipate that outcome.

Whose rent have they added it on to?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 27, 2013)

Good point


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 27, 2013)

Hopefully this will inspire the other traders to club together to negotiate their terms more forcefully.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 27, 2013)

Great news!!


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 27, 2013)

Rushy said:


> No shit?! Didn't anticipate that outcome.


 
I'm surprised too. The media coverage tipped the balance - the Standard and BBC News - the bigwigs at InShops really don't like being the bad guys in the press.  It's a victory for socia media too  - Twitter and the press make for a productive partnership, especially when there is a just cause.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 27, 2013)

...and don't forget Reverend Billy! It went international.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 27, 2013)

Good news, but 11% is still a crippling increase. Inflation is 3.3%. Wages are down and people have less money in their pockets at the moment so retailers are already suffering. 11% a tough increase for any business. The reduction also makes it look like InShops simply chuck a dart at a dartboard to decide what they're gonna charge traders next year. The property owning classes are taking the piss all over the place.


----------



## B-Town (Feb 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Good news, but 11% is still a crippling increase. Inflation is 3.3%. Wages are down and people have less money in their pockets at the moment so retailers are already suffering. 11% a tough increase for any business. The reduction also makes it look like InShops simply chuck a dart at a dartboard to decide what they're gonna charge traders next year. The property owning classes are taking the piss all over the place.


 

Hang on, lets not forget that InStore have rejuvenated the area, brought thousands of people into a market that was historically quiet, and removed much of Nours competition. The changes made to GA have led to further gentrification of the area, ensuring the potential customer base for Nour to go after is more affluent, and they are now walking directly past his shop on a weekly basis. 11% is above inflation, but I suspect Nour's growth is above inflation also. If it is not, then maybe he could adapt his shop slightly to take advantage of the passing trade, given most of the village is BYO anyone who can get a licence is surely onto a winner.


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 28, 2013)

It's rare to see so much nonsense crammed into four lines of text. Well done. Are you drunk?


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 28, 2013)

B-Town said:


> Hang on, lets not forget that InStore have rejuvenated the area, brought thousands of people into a market that was historically quiet,


 
Utter utter shit, they have done no such thing.


The rejuvenation happened under InShops' predecessors, LAP, and still had fuck all to do with them. When the sites were listed, as a result of local action by local people, property developers LAP were stuck with something they didn't understand. They did a deal with Spacemakers to get the vacant units let as popups etc. Pioneering local businesses like Cornercopia,  Federation and The Agile Rabbit took over some of the vacant units and made it happen. By the time InShops took the lease from LAP, the place was fully let.

InShops have invested pretty much fuck all   (a new fire alarm system, and a 20p-a-pee bog in the corner) .  And there is absolutely no evidence that they have any clue at all about Brixton and its diversity. 

When they replaced LAP in April 2011 we all thought they could hardly be worse. How wrong we were. A completely useless shower of utter cunts.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> Utter utter shit, they have done no such thing......... A completely useless shower of utter cunts.


This, this and thrice this


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 28, 2013)

B-Town said:


> The changes made to GA have led to further gentrification of the area, ensuring the potential customer base for Nour to go after is more affluent,


 
well down INSHOPS for fucking the plebs off out of Brixton.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

B-Town said:


> Hang on, lets not forget that InStore have rejuvenated the area, brought thousands of people into a market that was historically quiet, and removed much of Nours competition. The changes made to GA have led to further gentrification of the area, ensuring the potential customer base for Nour to go after is more affluent, and they are now walking directly past his shop on a weekly basis. 11% is above inflation, but I suspect Nour's growth is above inflation also. If it is not, then maybe he could adapt his shop slightly to take advantage of the passing trade, given most of the village is BYO anyone who can get a licence is surely onto a winner.


In fact this is an unalloyed crock of steaming stinking shite. Do you work as PR for InStore?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 28, 2013)

thread had started so well


----------



## Rushy (Feb 28, 2013)

Hard to know whether an 11% rise is a lot without knowing how long it was since the last review.
If it is three years or more then it is not any more than inflation.


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 28, 2013)

A brief marketwiki....

London and Associated Properties (LAP) http://www.lap.co.uk owns the freehold of Market Row and Brixton Village. They managed everything until 1 April 2011, when they sold a 25 year lease to InShops Ltd of Liverpool http://www.inshopsretail.com, which is a subsidiary of Groupe Geraud of Paris http://www.groupegeraud.com/. According to LAP's annual reports for 2010 and 2011 "our agreement with Groupe Geraud includes a base rent of £817,500 plus a 50% profit share...on the net rent above £1,017,500. Current trading there exceeds that level by some margin."

Forget about 'InStore'. It's _InShops_.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Forget about 'InStore'. It's _InShops_.


Thanks for that. Two different companies, I take it?


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 28, 2013)

No, InStore doesn't exist. Just a mistake by B-Town.


----------



## B-Town (Feb 28, 2013)

I didnt know it wasnt them (or the history tbh), but accepted I was wrong.

With out wanting to come across as a troll, 11% might actually not be that bad. I presume there is increased footfall, and if Nours sales have risen 20% he would probably have accepted an 11% rise in advance. I am just speculating of course, but it does feel a lot busier when I shop in there now!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

you're not coming across as a troll, you're coming across as a clueless clown who knows fuck all about the situation.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2013)

B-Town said:


> Hang on, lets not forget that InStore have rejuvenated the area...




They've rejuvenated a tiny part of the area for their own benefit.



> ...brought thousands of people into a market that was historically quiet...




Bag of arse. The markets have never been "historically quiet", unless the local working class don't count as customers.



> ....and removed much of Nours competition




Bigger bag of arse. Nour's main "competitors" are pretty much the same as ever.



> The changes made to GA have led to further gentrification of the area, ensuring the potential customer base for Nour to go after is more affluent, and they are now walking directly past his shop on a weekly basis




What's your point? It's footfall *in* the store that counts, not footfall for Granville Arcade _per se_. Neither Nour's custom or turnover has increased commensurate with this gentrification and increased potential you're drivelling about.



> 11% is above inflation, but I suspect Nour's growth is above inflation also. If it is not, then maybe he could adapt his shop slightly to take advantage of the passing trade, given most of the village is BYO anyone who can get a licence is surely onto a winner.


 
You're not, and have never been, in retail, I take it? Cash and carry operations operate on fairly slim margins compared to retail-only operations. Finding the money (or even a loan facility in these credit-thin times) to go through the licensing process and buy in a sufficiently-varied stock to entice in people who usually buy their wine from a supermarket is pretty difficult even for a business that knows it's going to have a certain sell-through capacity.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you ViolentPanda, you have expressed that beautifully. I was too incandescent with rage...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> well down INSHOPS for fucking the plebs off out of Brixton.


 
One signal indication of gentrification is the death or diminution of "local" shops due to the arrival of "aspirational" outlets that replace them, which generally don't serve the "indigenous" local populace nearly as well. B-Town saying that Nour should somehow "raise its' game" to capture the gentrifiers misses the point of places like Nour.
I remember watching Battersea High Street, Northcote Road, Balham High Road and their assorted markets, then Clapham High Street all go "upmarket". The people who lost out were invariably those of us in social housing, who were used to market shopping and bargain-hunting.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

Let them eat cake....well you can ViolentPanda, today at least as it's your birthday...hope it's not a vegan cupcake though, you deserve better than that


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Hard to know whether an 11% rise is a lot without knowing how long it was since the last review.
> If it is three years or more then it is not any more than inflation.


 
IIRC one of the petition threads said the last review was less than 18 months ago.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Let them eat cake....well you can ViolentPanda, today at least as it's your birthday...hope it's not a vegan cupcake though, you deserve better than that


 
My birthday "cake" for today is a chocolate salami similar to this:







made by Greebo.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

...and InShits wanted £10,000 backdated to well beforehand from Nour.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...and InShits wanted £10,000 backdated to well beforehand from Nour.


 
This is the bit I find really hard to understand. Rent increases I get, even if they're undesirable, but backdated ones? It seems like borderline extortion. Do people sign contracts agreeing that landlords can do that?


----------



## B-Town (Feb 28, 2013)

Violent Panda - so you have skipped my response where I acknowledged I was wrong in my initial point, but well done reemphasising the points made by previous posters. Epic Win. 

Let me address a couple of your points however, as I fear you are equally ill informed: 

_Bag of arse. The markets have never been "historically quiet", unless the local working class don't count as customers_ - Granville Arcade was very quiet, it wasnt regenerated because it was a thriving market... 

_What's your point? It's footfall *in* the store that counts, not footfall for Granville Arcade per se. Neither Nour's custom or turnover has increased commensurate with this gentrification and increased potential you're drivelling about._ If this is true, and I suspect neither of us know, then that is because Nour has failed to respond to the passing trade - poor retailing. 

_You're not, and have never been, in retail, I take it? Cash and carry operations operate on fairly slim margins compared to retail-only operations_. I am a retail consultant and have worked with the Boards of most mayor Cash & Carry and Convenience operators in the UK. If they are acting as a wholesaler, they will buy cheaper. They are not bound to offer all their products with a C&C price, so if they wanted to sell bottles of world beers out of the front of their stores, they are probably best positioned of all the retailers in the area to make the highest mark up whilst delivering against the unfulfilled needs of the passing hipsters.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's extortion.


Corrected for you.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

B-Town said:


> _Bag of arse. The markets have never been "historically quiet", unless the local working class don't count as customers_ - Granville Arcade was very quiet, it wasnt regenerated because it was a thriving market...


It went quiet because the previous landlords increased the rents so much that people packed up and left...the pet shop, the toy shop etc etc...I don't know how long you've lived here but I've been here a long time and you know nothing, _*NOTHING*_ about Brixton market's history despite your 'edgey trendy nod towards Brixton' username.....I can't be arsed picking the rest apart.


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> This is the bit I find really hard to understand. Rent increases I get, even if they're undesirable, but backdated ones? It seems like borderline extortion. Do people sign contracts agreeing that landlords can do that?



I'm no expert but I'm guessing that it's probably backdated service charges rather than rent.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It went quiet because the previous landlords increased the rents so much that people packed up and left...the pet shop, the toy shop etc etc...I don't know how long you've lived here but I've been here a long time and you know nothing, _*NOTHING*_ about Brixton market's history despite your 'edgey trendy nod towards Brixton' username.....I can't be arsed picking the rest apart.


 
It was also being run down as the owners wanted to knock it down and build flats on it (there was a planning application for just that).  Unfortunately the building being listed scuppered that particular scheme.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

Winot said:


> I'm no expert but I'm guessing that it's probably backdated service charges rather than rent.


...but the services they get are minimal and crap.


----------



## B-Town (Feb 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It went quiet because the previous landlords increased the rents so much that people packed up and left...the pet shop, the toy shop etc etc...I don't know how long you've lived here but I've been here a long time and you know nothing, _*NOTHING*_ about Brixton market's history despite your 'edgey trendy nod towards Brixton' username.....I can't be arsed picking the rest apart.


 
I am not looking for a fight, I have lived in Brixton for 6 years, so probably not as long as you, and have only taken a deeper interest in the area over the last couple of years as it starts to become my home


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...but the services they get are minimal and crap.



I wasn't trying to justify the situation.


----------



## B-Town (Feb 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It went quiet because the previous landlords increased the rents so much that people packed up and left...the pet shop, the toy shop etc etc...I don't know how long you've lived here but I've been here a long time and you know nothing, _*NOTHING*_ about Brixton market's history despite your 'edgey trendy nod towards Brixton' username.....I can't be arsed picking the rest apart.


 
But thank you for the comps on my username!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

You need to look deeper then, because you are so way off the mark as to ruin my day and make me head-butt my computer as your totally uninformed remarks are making me spit blood and feathers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> You need to look deeper then, because you are so way off the mark as to ruin my day and make me head-butt my computer as your totally uninformed remarks are making me spit blood and feathers.


i can understand the blood but where do the feathers come from?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2013)

B-Town said:


> I am not looking for a fight


you've come to the wrong place then. here on urban fights find you - not the other way round.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2013)

B-Town said:


> Violent Panda - so you have skipped my response where I acknowledged I was wrong in my initial point, but well done reemphasising the points made by previous posters. Epic Win.




Well I'm SOOOOO sorry for boring you m'lud!



> Let me address a couple of your points however, as I fear you are equally ill informed:
> 
> _Bag of arse. The markets have never been "historically quiet", unless the local working class don't count as customers_ - Granville Arcade was very quiet, it wasnt regenerated because it was a thriving market...




Granville Arcade has never been "very quiet" in the 40 years I've known it, and it was "regenerated" because the freeholder had let the fabric go to the dogs.



> _What's your point? It's footfall *in* the store that counts, not footfall for Granville Arcade per se. Neither Nour's custom or turnover has increased commensurate with this gentrification and increased potential you're drivelling about._ If this is true, and I suspect neither of us know, then that is because Nour has failed to respond to the passing trade - poor retailing.




Generalisation. "Failure to respond to passing trade" is meaningless unless you give the failure context. Are you claiming that Nour doesn't appeal to a particular segment of the local demographic at all, and that to do so would boost footfall and turnover - based on what?



> _You're not, and have never been, in retail, I take it? Cash and carry operations operate on fairly slim margins compared to retail-only operations_. I am a retail consultant and have worked with the Boards of most mayor Cash & Carry and Convenience operators in the UK. If they are acting as a wholesaler, they will buy cheaper. They are not bound to offer all their products with a C&C price, so if they wanted to sell bottles of world beers out of the front of their stores, they are probably best positioned of all the retailers in the area to make the highest mark up whilst delivering against the unfulfilled needs of the passing hipsters.


 
Do you have any experience of actual *retailing*, as opposed to , for example, having an MBA (teehee) and selling people generic strategies on how to "do" retail better? I surely hope so, because otherwise your notions are just so much hot air and hipster-pleasing.

"World beers"!  Did you miss my point about licensing?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It went quiet because the previous landlords increased the rents so much that people packed up and left...the pet shop, the toy shop etc etc...I don't know how long you've lived here but I've been here a long time and you know nothing, _*NOTHING*_ about Brixton market's history despite your 'edgey trendy nod towards Brixton' username.....I can't be arsed picking the rest apart.


 
It "went quiet" for what, a couple of years max? And the "quiet" was relative, and a fair bit to do with the freeholder taking money and not putting any of it back into the fabric of the market, as I recall.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

Winot said:


> I wasn't trying to justify the situation.


I didn't think you were...sorry


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i can understand the blood but where do the feathers come from?


I bit the head off a passing cock


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2013)

Winot said:


> I'm no expert but I'm guessing that it's probably backdated service charges rather than rent.


 
Frankly, applying a charge retrospectively is a pretty low tactic *unless* the charger can prove to the chargee that the service charge is being retrospectively levied *purely* because of out-of-the-ordinary incurred expenses commensurate with any charges detailed in the lease for which the lessee is liable. Otherwise it's just a pisstaking attempt to grab some extra money.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 28, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> it's just a pisstaking attempt to grab some extra money.


This


----------



## tarannau (Feb 28, 2013)

It would be difficult to imagine a more wrongheaded, inaccurate and ill informed set of posts than B-Town's on this very thread. Two years of 'deeper interest' in the area does not qualify anyone to spout such confident, deluded bollocks, complete with leaps of logic and assumptions that would make a village idiot blush.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2013)

tarannau said:


> It would be difficult to imagine a more wrongheaded, inaccurate and ill informed set of posts than B-Town's on this very thread. Two years of 'deeper interest' in the area does not qualify anyone to spout such confident, deluded bollocks, complete with leaps of logic and assumptions that would make a village idiot blush.


 
Oh come on, B-Town is a retail consultant, after all!


----------



## tarannau (Feb 28, 2013)

I find that slightly implausible to be honest. When someone comes up with the naive assumptions that they have, it's difficult to to credit them with any impartial expertise.

I particularly love the one that 'regeneration' was invariably a result of the market not thriving. And not at all because the last landlords let the fabric of the market decline and forced traders out in the hope of achieving planning permission for a more lucrative change of use, oh no. Gotta love those huge, confident assumptions after all.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 28, 2013)

B-Town said:


> If this is true, and I suspect neither of us know, then that is because Nour has failed to respond to the passing trade - poor retailing.
> 
> 
> I am a retail consultant and have worked with the Boards of most mayor Cash & Carry and Convenience operators in the UK. If they are acting as a wholesaler, they will buy cheaper. They are not bound to offer all their products with a C&C price, so if they wanted to sell bottles of world beers out of the front of their stores, they are probably best positioned of all the retailers in the area to make the highest mark up whilst delivering against the unfulfilled needs of the passing hipsters.


 
I do not use Nour myself but the fact that they have got such a lot of support shows that they large number of regular customers. So they must be doing something right. They might already be getting new customers who came for the trendy eateries.

There are plenty of off licenses. My local in CHL is doing very well out people coming to Brixton Village who buy to take to the eateries. He has got more "world beers" in. So a few well established businesses are doing well.

Another is a food shop who has seen his customer base change over the years. He responds and has changed a bit ( but not that much).

But its rent hikes that are always a threat. Gets to a point where it is no longer feasible rent for some kind of businesses. Like retail food. Unless they go really high end.


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 28, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> This is the bit I find really hard to understand. Rent increases I get, even if they're undesirable, but backdated ones? It seems like borderline extortion. Do people sign contracts agreeing that landlords can do that?


Some rent reviews didn't happen because of the planned redevelopment. When it was scuppered, the rent increase was backdated to when the rent review would have happened had it not been suspended.


----------



## fortyplus (Feb 28, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> They might already be getting new customers who came for the trendy eateries.


I suspect they've also got some new customers as a result of their successful press campaign on the rent  issue.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2013)

I have so missed having B-Town around!


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> Some rent reviews didn't happen because of the planned redevelopment. When it was scuppered, the rent increase was backdated to when the rent review would have happened had it not been suspended.



Thanks for clearing that up. Do you know if anyone has taken any advice on challenging the increases?


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2019)

Posted on FB: 



> Just found out that Brixton best loved grocers nour cash and carry have been given 6 months notice to quit. The landlord asked for 400% rent increase. These fat cats won't rest until Brixton is totally cleansed and monitized.


----------



## ash (Oct 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Posted on FB:



Shit - that’s awful I love that place


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2019)

Coming true, day by day  

Brixton Village to turn into a vibrant, late night ‘Club Hub’ with music pods, VIP rooms and artisan cocktail bars


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Posted on FB:



I hope this is just a rumour. 

I use it nearly every weekend. Its useful to buy a lot of ingredients for recipes in one go. Its also not to expensive. 

A lot of local people use it. 

If it goes its one more reason for me not to use Market Row.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I hope this is just a rumour.
> 
> I use it nearly every weekend. Its useful to buy a lot of ingredients for recipes in one go. Its also not to expensive.
> 
> ...


It was posted by a local who uses the shop. I've asked him to go in tomorrow and get a statement from the owners.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 11, 2019)

One of the best shops in Brixton, cheap, great variety, helpful staff. You always see a huge cross section of the community shopping in there. Really hope the manage to stay.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 11, 2019)

editor said:


> Posted on FB:


Shit news


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 12, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> One of the best shops in Brixton, cheap, great variety, helpful staff. You always see a huge cross section of the community shopping in there. Really hope the manage to stay.



Totally agree, it is THE shop in Brixton. Hope us locals can lobby for it again like last time.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Oct 12, 2019)

editor said:


> Posted on FB:




Aw shit. I do a lot of shopping there.

Can it be saved again?


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Aw shit. I do a lot of shopping there.
> 
> Can it be saved again?


I'm waiting on a bit more info and will post here later.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 12, 2019)

I was told today by the owner’s daughter (I think) that the shop is closing on Monday for eight days to make it smaller and it will be gone in six months.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 13, 2019)

Was in there today, was told they're closing for a week for referb to make the shop smaller.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm hearing that Hondo tried on a big rent increases for another long term business in their property empire but failed (after the business had to shell out for a load of legal fees) and eventually backed down due to bad publicity. There's hope they may be getting the message that closing Nour down will cause a shitload of bad publicity so they may have to reconsider.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 13, 2019)

I had a chat with Nour today.

The proposed rent increase is a massive FOUR times what they are paying now. 

So completely unrealistic.

They welcome any support.

Told me they will try to appeal ( not sure how) against the proposed increase.

I wasn't the only customer asking about this.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I had a chat with Nour today.
> 
> The proposed rent increase is a massive FOUR times what they are paying now.
> 
> ...


Hondo Enterprises are going to squeeze Brixton dry.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 13, 2019)

FFS.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2019)

I've changed the title to reflect the latest threat.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2019)

Contributor piece here: 

Brixton’s Nour Cash & Carry faces an uncertain future as landlords Hondo Enterprises threaten rent rises

This reader comment pretty much nails it:



> What Hondo Enterprises deems ‘market value’ on their commercial premises is very concerning. For now they appear to recognise the market value of businesses like Nours is less about the commercials of that business but more their value as a ‘vibrant’ aesthetic that acts as a backdrop for people travelling to the Arcade and Village.
> 
> At some point though the investors that sit behind Hondo will expect a greater return on their investment and when a newer/wealthier demographic hits a certain threshold, that managed ‘mix’ of businesses will be tossed out for an aggressive pursuit of profit.
> 
> Local traders and businesses who are being used as short-term markers of ‘authenticity’ need to be properly protected by the council and lawmakers, because their contribution cannot be quantified by ‘market values’ and should not be dictated by investment groups with a growing monopoly on the area.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Oct 15, 2019)

Has Nour been registered as a community asset? Is that possible for a shop?
How do we do that?


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Has Nour been registered as a community asset? Is that possible for a shop?
> How do we do that?


I'm not sure that a commercial shop can be registered as an ASV but even if it could be, the cost of buying the property would most likely be prohibitive.


> A building or other land is an asset of community value if its main use has recently been or is presently used to further the social wellbeing or social interests of the local community and could do so in the future. The Localism Act states that ‘social interests’ include cultural, recreational and sporting interests.


What are Assets of Community Value (ACV)? - My Community


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 15, 2019)

Maybe worth contacting local coucillers and asking them where they stand on protecting small independent useful local businesses etc etc etc. If you raise it as a concern, Hondo will have to field their enquiries and respond to you. Be interested in how they all respond


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2019)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Maybe worth contacting local coucillers and asking them where they stand on protecting small independent useful local businesses etc etc etc. If you raise it as a concern, Hondo will have to field their enquiries and respond to you. Be interested in how they all respond


Word is that Hondo are trying to get all touchy feely in response to the community reaction to their shitty rent-rising threats. And they are by no means the only business facing rent rises.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 15, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Has Nour been registered as a community asset? Is that possible for a shop?
> How do we do that?



Here's some guidance on that.  Shops are included.  Seems like you need a decent sized group to do so (minimum group of 21 individuals or an existing local group/not for profit organisation).

Assets of Community Value & Right to Bid - My Community

The group then needs to be willing to bid for it (and presumably invest in it).

Step-by-step - My Community


----------



## Ms T (Oct 16, 2019)

Have Hondo not seen the number of empty shop units in the area? It’s not like people are queuing up to invest. It actually makes no sense to destroy Nour.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 22, 2020)

🤬🤬🤬 Nour Cash and Carry is closing down in July ! editor
printed signs have gone up in the shop saying they have been handed a section 25* by the landlord

* this a sneaky way for the landlord to fuck standing tenants up





						What is a Section 25 Notice – LandlordZONE
					






					www.landlordzone.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> 🤬🤬🤬 Noor Cash and Carry is closing down in July ! editor
> printed signs have gone up in the shop saying they have been handed a section 25* by the landlord
> 
> * this a sneaky way for the landlord to fuck standing tenants up
> ...


Fuck's sake. Did you manage to get any photos of the sign?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 22, 2020)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake. Did you manage to get any photos of the sign?


sorry no I did not have a camera/phone on me, only popped out for a few bits.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> sorry no I did not have a camera/phone on me, only popped out for a few bits.


No problem - I've posted something here - thanks for the heads up 









						Brixton’s Nour Cash & Carry reportedly closing down in July after being handed a Section 25 notice by landlords
					

We reported last year that Brixton’s Nour Cash & Carry was facing an uncertain future as landlords Hondo Enterprises threatened rent rises, and we’re now hearing that the landlords have f…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 22, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> 🤬🤬🤬 Noor Cash and Carry is closing down in July ! editor
> printed signs have gone up in the shop saying they have been handed a section 25* by the landlord
> 
> * this a sneaky way for the landlord to fuck standing tenants up
> ...


Gutted


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

Biddlybee said:


> Gutted


Aren't the new landlords Hondo - you know, the ones promising to keep the essence of the Village intact while bolting on a big upstairs bar and kicking out long term tenants - just delightful?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 22, 2020)

editor said:


> Aren't the new landlords Hondo - you know, the ones promising to keep the essence of the Village intact while bolting on a big upstairs bar and kicking out long term tenants - just delightful?


I really hope there is some kind of community fightback against the fuckers, my feeling is they have gone fore Nour because they are the most high profile grass roots shop in thee covered markets, if mcwilly 🤮 and his cowboy outfit push this thru with no opposition other smaller traders with the “wrong profile” won’t stand a chance....


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> I really hope there is some kind of community fightback against the fuckers, my feeling is they have gone fore Nour because they are the most high profile grass roots shop in thee covered markets, if mcwilly 🤮 and his cowboy outfit push this thru with no opposition other smaller traders with the “wrong profile” won’t stand a chance....


They said in the Blog that they needed Nour's units to put in a new power generator to meet the increasing demands of the market, seemingly ignorant that it's the changes they're pushing through to the market that are causing the extra demand. How many outdoor heaters are now burning up fuel every night in the markets? How many electric stoves/lights/heaters/DJ systems etc have turned up in the last couple of years?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 22, 2020)

editor said:


> They said in the Blog that they needed Nour's units to put in a new power generator to meet the increasing demands of the market, seemingly ignorant that it's the changes they're pushing through to the market that are causing the extra demand. How many outdoor heaters are now burning up fuel every night in the markets? How many electric stoves/lights/heaters/DJ systems etc have turned up in the last couple of years?



good point, and I think I will wait for Nours side of the story before I swallow hondo’s press release....


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> good point, and I think I will wait for Nours side of the story before I swallow hondo’s press release....


Ever since they claimed to have "saved Club 414" - without even telling the actual owners of Club 414 - I don't believe a word they say, especially as there was a direct link between the company booting out the 414 and Brixton Village.


----------



## Aristocrat (Jan 26, 2020)

I was in there yesterday and the staff were running a petition to give to the council. They didn't seem to know if it would make any difference. Does anyone on here have any experience of this sort of thing who could advise them?


----------



## statneutrino (Jan 27, 2020)

I saw the same thing. Maybe people could write to Helen Hayes / whoever the MP is for advice? i was thinking of doing that this week. I am happy to share the letter I write if anyone wants to use it as a template


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jan 27, 2020)

statneutrino said:


> I saw the same thing. Maybe people could write to Helen Hayes / whoever the MP is for advice? i was thinking of doing that this week. I am happy to share the letter I write if anyone wants to use it as a template



Hi, yeah I was thinking the same thing. Would be very grateful if you would share the letter, I'm not great at writing things like that. Doesn't seem right Nour being forced out.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2020)

I'll be happy to publicise any campaign stuff on Brixton Buzz, so keep me in the loop please!


----------



## Pollee (Jan 27, 2020)

editor said:


> It was posted by a local who uses the shop. I've asked him to go in tomorrow and get a statement from the owners.


Pleas, can everyone email MP Helen Hayes about this if you haven't already done so? Gutting if they have to go - just wrong-     helen.hayes.mp@parliament.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 28, 2020)

When I get around to it this week will email Coldharbour ward Cllrs.

Also Brixton BID has local Cllr on its board.


----------



## Aristocrat (Jan 28, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> When I get around to it this week will email Coldharbour ward Cllrs.
> 
> Also Brixton BID has local Cllr on its board.


Presumably the more of us that email the Coldharbour councillors, the better?
Is it worth writing to BID?


----------



## Aristocrat (Jan 28, 2020)

statneutrino said:


> I saw the same thing. Maybe people could write to Helen Hayes / whoever the MP is for advice? i was thinking of doing that this week. I am happy to share the letter I write if anyone wants to use it as a template


Thanks, a share would be great. In general my main gripe to councillors and Hayes will be that I don’t see how Brixton can carry on like this. Forcing businesses like Nour out is killing the diversity of the town centre. Nour is packed, all the time, with repeat customers who obviously love the shop, and it’s not as if Brixton rents are low at the moment in any case. Unfortunately I don’t see that councillors or MPs can do much. Ultimately, all they have control over is zoning and planning, AFAIK.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

Aristocrat said:


> Thanks, a share would be great. In general my main gripe to councillors and Hayes will be that I don’t see how Brixton can carry on like this. Forcing businesses like Nour out is killing the diversity of the town centre. Nour is packed, all the time, with repeat customers who obviously love the shop, and it’s not as if Brixton rents are low at the moment in any case. Unfortunately I don’t see that councillors or MPs can do much. Ultimately, all they have control over is zoning and planning, AFAIK.


Ultimately Nour's fate is in the hands of the socialite billionaire DJ McWilliams and his hedge fund pals.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 28, 2020)

Aristocrat said:


> Presumably the more of us that email the Coldharbour councillors, the better?
> Is it worth writing to BID?



Yes on Cllrs.









						Councillors | Lambeth Council
					






					moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk
				




Contact details above. Scroll down to Coldharour Ward. 

Cllr Donatus is on the Brixton BID board. So worth asking him specifically whether Brixton BID is taking this up as an issue.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 28, 2020)

Aristocrat said:


> Thanks, a share would be great. In general my main gripe to councillors and Hayes will be that I don’t see how Brixton can carry on like this. Forcing businesses like Nour out is killing the diversity of the town centre. Nour is packed, all the time, with repeat customers who obviously love the shop, and it’s not as if Brixton rents are low at the moment in any case. Unfortunately I don’t see that councillors or MPs can do much. Ultimately, all they have control over is zoning and planning, AFAIK.



As Brixton BID was one of our new Labour Councils ideas to support local business and as Cllr Donatus is on the board representing the Council and us the electorate its imo a legitimate question to ask what he in his role as board member is doing to support this business.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 28, 2020)

Jay Rayner has also picked up on the issue, which got some traction for Nour on Twitter today


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 29, 2020)

Sent this to the Coldharbour Ward Clllrs and Cllr Mary Atkins who is on the board of Brixton BID:

                       Im concerned that the owners of Market Row are trying to get rid of the popular Nour Cash and Carry. 

I copied in Cllr Atkins as she is on board of Brixton BID

This shop was under threat from previous owners and with public support fought to stay. 

It is a shop that serves the multicultural population of the Brixton area and its loss would be yet another step in the gentrification of Brixton.

Hondo enterprises , the owners, now say the shop unit is needed for extra electricity substation for the increased demand for electricity in the market. Presumably for the new bars and restaurants. 

They have also been threatening to increase the rent on Nour Cash and Carry by a huge amount. 

I don't see why Brixton has to lose this popular longstanding small business for this. 

Hondo enterprises have said previously:

“The Market is at the heart of Brixton’s community and under our stewardship its unique character will be secured for the long term.
“We look forward to beginning a conversation with traders, the local community, and Lambeth council in the coming weeks and months as we develop our plans to protect and enhance the market.”
From :    
Brixton’s Nour Cash & Carry faces an uncertain future as landlords Hondo Enterprises threaten rent rises
What happened to the conversation that Hondo promised? Protecting its unique character?
As Cllr Donatus / Cllr Atkins are on the board of Brixton BID I would like to know if this can be raised with Brixton BID and what they can do to support this small business and retain it in Brixton. Brixton BID should be supporting small business like this aganst the property company that owns the market.

Brixton’s Nour Cash & Carry reportedly closing down in July after being handed a Section 25 notice by landlords


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 29, 2020)

Coldharbour Ward Cllrs emails

danyanwu@lambeth.gov.uk

SOHara@lambeth.gov.uk

enye@lambeth.gov.uk

Cllr Mary Atkins who is Tulse Hill Cllr on Brixton BID

MAtkins1@lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 29, 2020)

I had a chat with Nour Cash and cary today and they say they are going to fight this.

They were asking people to sign a petition. 

So they need any support they can get.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 29, 2020)

Pollee said:


> Pleas, can everyone email MP Helen Hayes about this if you haven't already done so? Gutting if they have to go - just wrong-     helen.hayes.mp@parliament.uk



And local Cllrs - see above


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 1, 2020)

I got a reply from Cllr Emma Nye saying the Ward Cllrs would take the issue up and get in touch with the MP Helen Hayes.


----------



## Ol Nick (Feb 9, 2020)

Scroll to the end of this article by Mr Jay Rayner of this parish to read his shout out to Nour Cash and Carry.









						Seabird, London: ‘We eat nice things, but want never to return’ | Jay Rayner
					

An infuriating meal in a south London hotel reminds Jay Rayner that skill in the kitchen is not the only ingredient a good restaurant needs




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2020)

worth quoting J Rayner piece:



> Nour Cash and Carry, a venerable shop in Brixton’s covered Market Row, known for its massive range of cheap ingredients serving the area’s diverse community, is being threatened with eviction by new landlords Hondo Enterprises. Hondo, run by wealthy Texan DJ Taylor McWilliams, insist they need the space for an electricity substation, but Nour, which has traded for over two decades, say they have not yet been offered an appropriate alternative. A petition is available to sign in store.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 9, 2020)

Jay Rayner mention Noir and threat of closure from Hondo in his column today informing people that they can sign the petition in the shop.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 9, 2020)

Online petition: Sign the Petition


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 9, 2020)

Mr Retro said:


> Jay Rayner mention Noir and threat of closure from Hondo in his column today informing people that they can sign the petition in the shop.


Also online petition is here: Sign the Petition


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Also online petition is here: Sign the Petition



I was at Nour today. Saw that.

I had a chat with them today. Said I had a reply from local Cllr.

The guy at Nour I spoke to said the MP was coming to see them. That would be Helen Hayes.

Whilst I was in the shop several customers came up to complain.

I think Hondo thought they could ride this out.

What with them producing plans to bring "inward investment" to Brixton by leading Black architect by Popes road. So that is all ok. Bollox.

Brixton Society brought to my attention that the listing of the covered markets was due to the hisorical significance to the Windrush generation of the markets.  So Hondo trying to get rid of a business that caters for the multicultural community is going against the listing.Not a crime but what does one expect from wealthy capitalist scum.


. 





> The successful adoption of the markets is the clearest architectural manifestation of the major wave of immigration that had such an important impact on the cultural and social landscape of post-war Britain, and is thus a site with considerable historical resonance.











						BRIXTON MARKETS - RELIANCE ARCADE, MARKET ROW AND GRANVILLE ARCADE (BRIXTON VILLAGE), Non Civil Parish - 1393881 | Historic England
					

List entry 1393881. Grade II Listed Building: Brixton Markets - Reliance Arcade, Market Row And Granville Arcade (Brixton Village). May include summary, reasons for designation and history.




					historicengland.org.uk
				




Hondo took the covered markets on with full knowledge they were listed. Yet pick on a business that is part of the point of the listing to evict.

Why big businness is shit imo. An American socialite running Brixton markets. Wanker imo.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 9, 2020)

Nooo! Nour is my favourite shop in the whole world!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2020)

An electricity substation my arse. It's the biggest unit in the market, with a huge glass roof. Worth a fortune as a craft beer and chicken wings restaurant.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2020)

Please sign and stop a twatty US DJ socialite billionaire from taking away an important part of Brixtion Petition launched to save Nour cash & carry supermarket in Brixton Market


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2020)

Crispy said:


> An electricity substation my arse. It's the biggest unit in the market, with a huge glass roof. Worth a fortune as a craft beer and chicken wings restaurant.


Makes you wonder where the increased demand for electricity has come from. Oh wait, it'll be down to all the trendy incoming restaurants and bars with their wasteful outdoor heating, ovens, cookers and important DJ systems that must keep pumping in the name of increased vibrancy.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Please sign and stop a twatty US DJ socialite billionaire from taking away an important part of Brixtion Petition launched to save Nour cash & carry supermarket in Brixton Market



Is that speculation or is a billionaire DJ really behind this? I couldn't see anything from Google.

Edit. Sorry, just read upthread. His name is DJ, he's not _a _DJ. I was expecting Paris Hilton or something.


----------



## theboris (Feb 10, 2020)

Our frenemy Jay Rayner has written in support of Nour in yesterday's Obs (scroll down to the new bites section after the main review): Seabird, London: ‘We eat nice things, but want never to return’ | Jay Rayner

EDIT: just seen Mr Retro's comment about this


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2020)

Buzzed: Petition launched to save Nour cash & carry supermarket in Brixton Market

It's gone up over a 100 signatures since we posted it.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Buzzed: Petition launched to save Nour cash & carry supermarket in Brixton Market
> 
> It's gone up over a 100 signatures since we posted it.


1,100 votes as of 1630. I promoted the petition on Nextdoor's eight Brixton-vicinity neighbourhoods earlier, perhaps that helped.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Buzzed: Petition launched to save Nour cash & carry supermarket in Brixton Market
> 
> It's gone up over a 100 signatures since we posted it.



See its now at 1240 people signed it. 

Looks like the Brixton Buzz article has had an affect.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> See its now at 1240 people signed it.
> 
> Looks like the Brixton Buzz article has had an affect.


The site stats show 171 people clicking from the article to the petition, so I'm well chuffed to have been able to help.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2020)

editor said:


> The site stats show 171 people clicking from the article to the petition, so I'm well chuffed to have been able to help.



And also passing it onto friends. Ive been doing that on FB.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 10, 2020)

I shopped in there earlier today. Helen Hayes had met with them earlier.

They were asking how many had signed.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2020)

I've just found a good excuse to run another story on Nour tomorrow morning, with more links to the petition (the stats say we've sent around 270 people over already, so I want to keep building on that).  

And then I'm working on another story about Hondo which the billionaire owner _won't like one little bit. _


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 11, 2020)

editor said:


> I've just found a good excuse to run another story on Nour tomorrow morning, with more links to the petition (the stats say we've sent around 270 people over already, so I want to keep building on that).
> 
> And then I'm working on another story about Hondo which the billionaire owner _won't like one little bit. _


Can’t wait! I love Nours. Would be very sad to see them go.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2020)

Support for Nour from NY City! 








						Archive video: New York’s Reverend Billy lends his support to Nour Cash and Carry in Brixton Market
					

Seven years ago, Nour Cash & Carry in Brixton were fighting the first of many battles against rent rises, and they found an unlikely ally in New York’s Reverend Billy and the Church of St…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2020)

Got an email from my local Cllr Emma (Coldhbarbour Ward)  that local Coldharbour Ward Cllrs and MP Helen Hayes have taken the issue up.

MP has been in touch with Nours and local Cllr and MP are going to meet Hondo next week.

So emailing Cllrs and MP does work.


----------



## theboris (Feb 24, 2020)

I know it is on _another_ website, but very heartfelt article about Nour by Miss South: If Nour can go, what else could we lose?


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 24, 2020)

theboris said:


> I know it is on _another_ website, but very heartfelt article about Nour by Miss South: If Nour can go, what else could we lose?


It’s a good, well written article.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2020)

This Twitter thread is worth remembering. Oh, and good work, Jay.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Feb 28, 2020)

Does anyone know the latest on this? I've written to helen hayes and signed the petition but was wondering if there's anything else to do that might help stop this happening?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 28, 2020)

editor said:


> This Twitter thread is worth remembering. Oh, and good work, Jay.
> 
> View attachment 199887



This comment of his is spot on:



> Isn't it interesting how the boss of a multi million pound company - they bought the markets for £37 million and change - is the reasonable one, and the shop selling cheap food to people on low incomes at a tiny profit margin are the unreasonable ones.



Its not only about this individual shop.

Nour is symbolic of the potential to gentrify central Brixton. 

Those on low incomes should not be pushed out of Brixton.


----------



## LuffPark (Mar 6, 2020)

Spoke with Cllr O'Hara last night. The rationale Hondo are using is that the location needs to become another electrical substation to serve the market. It would be a great step forward for the campaign to save Nour if we had a statement from an independent architect/engineer saying the substation could be elsewhere and Nour don't have to move. Anyone here qualified to do that, or know anyone? This tactic has been successful in the past - as part of a wider campaign of course


----------



## LuffPark (Mar 6, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm hearing that Hondo tried on a big rent increases for another long term business in their property empire but failed (after the business had to shell out for a load of legal fees) and eventually backed down due to bad publicity. There's hope they may be getting the message that closing Nour down will cause a shitload of bad publicity so they may have to reconsider.


This is interesting - do you have a link / any more info on this?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 6, 2020)

Well Squire and partners are local and very community minded I'm sure they said.


----------



## LuffPark (Mar 6, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Well Squire and partners are local and very community minded I'm sure they said.


Good start -- ok we can see if they might do something for free in xchange for some good local PR.... 
Anyone else?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm an architect (although you might want to talk to a service engineer too)

The planning application for the substation can be found here:



			https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/caseDetails.do?caseType=Application&keyVal=PSQH5GBOH0700
		


(ref: 19/02080/FUL )

The existing substation is in the corner of Nour, and the new one is planned to be adjacent:



Substations are tricky things to plan, as UK Power Networks have very strict regs on construction, ventilation, access etc. The size and shape of it on that plan will be exactly the size required. No more, no less.

The Design & Access Statement says that UKPN require the new sub to be adjacent to the existing one so that they can be connected (this rings very true; I've dealt with a similar situaion on a project at work). The DAS also states that the glazed portion of Unit 23 is of later construction than the rest of the listed market building (it used to be a yard). You can easily see from Google Earth that this is the only part of the market that a) wasn't built in 1928 and b) has access to the open air. This means that from a listing/heritage POV _and _an electrical services POV, I don't think there's really anywhere else for it to go.

The substation has a big concrete foundation and heavy brick walls. It would be very hard (but maybe not impossible) to keep Nour open during construction.

What this new sub _doesn't_ do is take up all of Unit 23. I see no reason why the unit couldn't be returned to Nour after construction was complete.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2020)

Crispy said:


> I'm an architect (although you might want to talk to a service engineer too)
> 
> The planning application for the substation can be found here:
> 
> ...


They appear to be already digging up the walkway through the arcade, presumably for cabling.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2020)

Unfortunately, I think the time for suggesting an alternative location was last year when the planning application was made.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Unfortunately, I think the time for suggesting an alternative location was last year when the planning application was made.


I bet Taylor McWilliams is already getting excited at the prospect of more DJs, more sound systems, more foodie outlets and more heating units being installed. Perhaps he'll be able to  wedge in another mega-bar, sorry, mega-policed 'new community space.'


----------



## LuffPark (Mar 6, 2020)

Crispy editor Thanks - this is really helpful. As a layman looking at the plans -- does the red line "concrete paving slabs" propose to seal off the entrance from electric avenue , or will that remain open once the substation is built? 

I've just read through the planning application, but can't find any info about timelines. Do you have a sense of how long construction of this sort of plan might take?

Is it your opinion as an architect that any campaign ought to concede the substation and fight for Nour's right to Unit 23 after construction is ended?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2020)

LuffPark said:


> does the red line "concrete paving slabs" propose to seal off the entrance from electric avenue , or will that remain open once the substation is built?


The red line is the just site boundary, for planning purposes. The Electric Avenue access is required for fire escape from Unit 23 in any case.


LuffPark said:


> Is it your opinion as an architect that any campaign ought to concede the substation and fight for Nour's right to Unit 23 after construction is ended?


Yes. The substation has planning permission and would be complicated if not impossible to move at this late stage.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 6, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Unfortunately, I think the time for suggesting an alternative location was last year when the planning application was made.


Did it just slip through the planning process without people noticing?


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Did it just slip through the planning process without people noticing?


Most people (a) rarely get to hear about Lambeth planning applications in time and (b) even if they do get to see the bit of pink paper stuck to a lampost they're unlikely to be well versed enough in planning jargon to post objections that will be registered. The whole process is farcical and favours the developers who thrive on the lack of information being provided.


----------



## LuffPark (Mar 6, 2020)

Agree, it's ridiculous. A meeting with the owners of Nour is on the cards soon so local residents can hear what they can do to support Nour and the family. If anyone here is interested let me know and I'll post the details on the thread as well when the date's fixed. I think there's been bullying and accusations of racism from H*ndo and they need to know they can't act with impugnity


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2020)

LuffPark said:


> Agree, it's ridiculous. A meeting with the owners of Nour is on the cards soon so local residents can hear what they can do to support Nour and the family. If anyone here is interested let me know and I'll post the details on the thread as well when the date's fixed. I think there's been bullying and accusations of racism from H*ndo and they need to know they can't act with impugnity


Please keep me posted - PM me if necessary and I can post something on Brixton Buzz.


----------



## LuffPark (Mar 6, 2020)

Fantastic, will do 100%


----------



## editor (May 22, 2020)

Update 








						Video: ‘Brixton says stop the eviction of Nour Cash & Carry now!’
					

A new video in support of Brixton’s legendary Nour Cash & Carry has just gone online, featuring customers pledging their love for the threatened supermarket.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Ms T (May 23, 2020)

The coronavirus might save Nour they tell me....


----------



## killer b (May 26, 2020)

Good piece in The Quietus today about Taylor McWilliams / Hondo / etc









						The Quietus | Opinion | Black Sky Thinking | The Many Faces Of Housekeeping: How Wealth & Privilege Are Distorting Underground Music
					

What links a bland mainstream club EP to the structures of finance capital and gentrification? Ed Gillett discusses the ongoing creeping class issue of underground dance music in 2020




					thequietus.com


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2020)

Update: 








						Brixton activists cast doubt over Hondo’s reasons for evicting Nour from Brixton’s Market Row
					

The @SaveNour campaign, which is trying to save one of Brixton’s most loved independent stores from eviction, has published a statement casting serious doubts on the landlord’s reasons …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2020)

Update: Save Nour campaign celebrates rent relief for Brixton Market as the store remains under threat of eviction


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2020)

The fight continues 









						Save Nour Cash & Carry crowdfunder to tell landlords Taylor McWilliams and Hondo they’re not welcome in Brixton
					

A crowdfunding campaign has been launched with the aim of helping save Brixton’s Nour Cash & Carry supermarket from eviction, and letting landlords Hondo – run by millionaire DJ Tay…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

Update Brixton’s #SaveNour campaign issues Statement of Intent after raising £20,000 in crowdfunding


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jun 19, 2020)

Nour’s safe! (Til the next time..)


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jun 19, 2020)

😃


----------



## peterkro (Jul 7, 2020)

Relatively sympathetic article in New York Times about Nour and Brixton in general:









						‘He’s Buying Up Brixton’: Beloved Grocer’s Eviction Sparks Gentrification Fight (Published 2020)
					

In south London, people rebelled when a developer, backed by an American hedge fund, tried to evict Nour Cash & Carry.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Crispy (Jul 7, 2020)

I particularly like the last photo including a market cat


----------



## Winot (Jul 7, 2020)

I liked this quote:

“You’ve got the original yuppies who don’t like the new yuppies,”


----------



## Rushy (Jul 7, 2020)

So two questions:

Did hondo suspend rents for three months? 

And more importantly, 
is Yotam Ottolenghi local? Who knew?!


----------



## Winot (Jul 7, 2020)

Rushy said:


> And more importantly,
> is Yotam Ottolenghi local? Who knew?!



Herne Hill I think.

Edit - no I’m wrong - Wikipedia says Camden. I guess from the perspective of New York that is local to Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2020)

Ive noticed on Labour party twitter a difference of opinion about the Save Nour campaign. IMO it was a very good campaign that was about gentrification/ class and race.

The Labour Cllrs were not so keen on the Save Nour campaign.

See this tweet. Reply to someone saying the online demo of Hondo owners DJ event was good: It was organised by the Save Nour Campaign..



Looking at Labour party twitter and Hopkins praises MP and local Cllrs but does not mention the local community campaign.

Its like the Cllrs arent keen on community action of this kind.

" I was not behind this campaign tactic"

This one:









						Brixton Market landlord Taylor McWilliams has his Housekeeping DJ Collective Zoom party crashed by local activists
					

Texan socialite Taylor McWilliams of Hondo Enterprises, the property developer who drew criticism for building segregated entrances for rich and poor in his Aldgate East development, owns the lease…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Been hearing on the grapevine Cllrs weren't that keen on this crashing of his zoom party. Among other things.

The Nour Campaign was anti gentrifiation campaign. Race/ Class important issues. Good to see they are thinking of what next. 

I cant help feeling that the Labour Cllrs dont want this kind of campaign


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 10, 2020)

Too right they don't. They're Blairite/Tories.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 11, 2020)

Next time you see Nye, ask about her environmentally sound Land Rover.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2021)

Great stuff Brixton Save Nour campaign launch £5k art fund for local artists in campaign to #FightTheTower #fightthetower


----------



## thebackrow (Dec 26, 2022)

So Where are they moving to? I saw a floor sticker in the market but they’ve not yet moved and I didn’t try to follow the arrows.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 27, 2022)

Arrows go into Brixton village.

I was in Nour Xmas eve and forgot to ask. They were very busy. Seen the arrows a while back.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 27, 2022)

They’re moving to a unit in Brixton Villege in early January, near the Pope’s Rd entrance.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2022)

Ms T said:


> They’re moving to a unit in Brixton Villege in early January, near the Pope’s Rd entrance.


There's stickers on the floor directing people to the new location although their PR agency have embargoed any further info until next week.


----------



## DaphneM (Dec 27, 2022)

Ms T said:


> They’re moving to a unit in Brixton Villege in early January, near the Pope’s Rd entrance.


It’s good that a solution has been found


----------



## thebackrow (Dec 29, 2022)

23 Granville Arcade according to the sign in the window now.  Used to be a fishmonger, next to what used to be Agile Rabbit.  Small entrance (and the fishmonger was just a counter) but have to assume theres a load of space behind all the other shops.


----------



## twistedAM (Wednesday at 12:59 PM)

thebackrow said:


> 23 Granville Arcade according to the sign in the window now.  Used to be a fishmonger, next to what used to be Agile Rabbit.  Small entrance (and the fishmonger was just a counter) but have to assume theres a load of space behind all the other shops.


I poked my nose in the other day - seems a similar size to the current unit.


----------



## thebackrow (Thursday at 2:54 PM)

twistedAM said:


> I poked my nose in the other day - seems a similar size to the current unit.


The move date they'd put in their window was Tuesday this week but when I was in there on Sunday there was no sign of any preparation to move (and it's going to be a big job to unstack the whole place, move it over and restack)


----------



## editor (Thursday at 3:01 PM)

I keep hearing a rather damning counter narrative to what happened to Nour, portraying them as opportunistic and manipulative. I'm not going to spread that story but it does make me wonder who benefits from spreading such discord...


----------

